
National Self-Sufficiency – John Maynard Keynes (1933) - bookofjoe
https://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/interwar/keynes.htm
======
kybernetikos
A lot of great stuff in there (on a number of topics), although he doesn't
exactly make an argument for why paying the cost of greater national self-
sufficiency might be more humane, just observes that despite the benefits of
economic integration there have been negatives too. Indeed all the actual
examples he puts forwards seem pretty worrying.

------
henntipular
Really looking forward to his new album with the rest of TOOL

~~~
dang
Could you please not post unsubstantive comments to Hacker News?

~~~
henntipular
I'll take it into consideration, shitstick

